# Bad Miiverse posts



## N e s s (Aug 23, 2015)

What's the worst, most idiotic miiverse posts you've ever seen?

Personally, here's one I found.






Yes I got it off Google images, sue me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> What's the worst, most idiotic miiverse posts you've ever seen?
> 
> Personally, here's one I found.
> 
> ...



LOL what are they even trying to say in that post??


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

Where the Ness Abiibo


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 25, 2015)

"Hey any bad boys wanna chat?"

That is 50% percent of Miiverse, well atleast the Youtube section.


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2015)

I restricted miiverse on my 3ds lmfao


----------



## piichinu (Aug 25, 2015)

"need a gf wii u chat me :("


----------



## N e s s (Aug 25, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Where the Ness Abiibo



Unfortunately I'm a broke teanager with no munies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol jk


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> "need a gf wii u chat me :("



Oh god that's hilarious, XD....


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 26, 2015)

this


----------



## Bostostar (Aug 26, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> this



What even, that is just weird.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2015)

This post is just amazing everytime I read it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> this



Beautiful.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

Seriously?


----------



## N e s s (Aug 26, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> this



I cried...

WHY NICOLE WHY?!! IM SO SORRY NICOLE!!! ; ~ ;


----------



## mintellect (Aug 26, 2015)

Best caption ever.






That's not Shadow.






That's not Amy either.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 26, 2015)

Miiverse in the place to go for a good laugh. The splatoon miiverse section personally is my favorite.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Seriously?




There's 7 BILLION people living on the earth, not 7 million, XD...


----------



## mintellect (Aug 27, 2015)

No.






Who?






How about no.






..what is this??






Don't do drugs, kids, or this is what you'll look like.






First off no, second that's not Miley






Luigi, I told you to stay away from cocaine






"Wadding"?






Learn how to count.

- - - Post Merge - - -






This whole page is just a fail.











Thanks to these pictures Dedede will now haunt my dreams forever.






That isn't Tails...

Why can't anyone draw Sonic characters?






Uhm...no.






...
...
*grabs a knife*

Okay, now lets cleanse our minds with a lovely drawing of Luma!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...
> ...
> *grabs a knife*
> 
> \




Eww, that guy must play CoD or something like that.  :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...
> ...
> *grabs a knife*
> 
> Okay, now lets cleanse our minds with a lovely drawing of Luma!



Hmm...Ok! let me grab a m110 semi automatic rifle and go where that fcker lives!
Nice luma drawing BTW!


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 27, 2015)

The Billy Idol one cracked me up xD

I feel like I'm missing out on so much


----------



## mintellect (Aug 27, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Hmm...Ok! let me grab a m110 semi automatic rifle and go where that fcker lives!
> Nice luma drawing BTW!



That isn't my drawing haha. I have no artistic skills on Miiverse. 

Anyway, time for your daily dose of dumbness! Enjoy!







...that's not Geno.





That's not Peach or Daisy.






That's not- SCREW THIS






Because he doesn't understand your spelling.






...What is this?






Why do none of them listen to me when I tell them not to do drugs?






Please, no.






Gosh... I told you guys no one can draw Sonic characters.






*Sigh*
Also, can anyone read what that says?






This is not how a conversation between Mega Man and Sonic would go.






...
WHY CANT ANYONE DRAW SONIC

IM DONE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Hmm...Ok! let me grab a m110 semi automatic rifle and go where that fcker lives!
> Nice luma drawing BTW!



Oh, and no, we should....

AREOSPAM HIM


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> - snip -




All of those made me laugh really hard, especially the Uncle Grandpa one.  XD....


----------



## mintellect (Aug 28, 2015)

In case anyone's wondering, I get my posts from pleasesakurai tumblr and a thread on a smash bros related forum about stupid Miiverse posts.
These are all pretty old.

How about we kill off a few more brain cells?






Who's Toan?






Who's Stevin?






Could someone tell me what this is?






Suure, this probably ten year old can just call up Sakurai and tell them people want Goku and in goes Goku! Seems legit!






What I think there people are saying is my reaction to this post.






What is the point of this post?






That's not... *sigh*






I dunno who "Emboat" is, and I'm not sure I want to know.






Kirby doesn't look like he's coming to eat me, it looks more like he walked in on a couple making out






He will kill you






Wat.






Spongebob is technically one word
Actually it's not a word at all






...The heck?






...
...
...
NoBoDy CaN dRaW sOnIc


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> - snip -




LOL, that was good brain-cell killing time.  :')


----------



## mintellect (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats on your new virtual friend!






Spanish Luigi calling himself gay apparently (Soy means I'm)






That's not... I give up.






...kill me now

































*sigh*...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 28, 2015)

what is a squid?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> NoBoDy CaN dRaW sOnIc



Poor sonic


----------



## Coach (Aug 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:
			
		

> NoBoDy CaN dRaW sOnIc



Actually, they all captured the essence of Sanic perfectly.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh, and no, we should....
> 
> AREOSPAM HIM


No,he would kill us with the kraker spam roller/bubblespam jr.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> No,he would kill us with the kraker spam roller/bubblespam jr.



But then we could kill them with an ink strike >

ANYWAY,






Kirby... What happened to you...?






...trying not to say it again...






NO






Vote for Maxwell, aka the random scribble blob thing, for Sm4sh!!






Dont say it...
Dont say it...
DONT SAY IT..,

Now, for some written posts:

"Sonshy Story pt 1: One day a hegehog named Fluttershy was the most nice in the city. She has the most powerful power the STARE! Sonic was a fast hegehog he was a hero. Fluttershy did know him but to shy talk to him. Sonic:Whoa thats very slow... Fluttershy:........hi Sonic: Um Hey. Amy: Hi Sonic! Sonic: oh gosh Got to go! Amy:SoNiC!! Fluttershy:......bye...."

In addition to being a horrible Sonic and MLP fanfic, this was in the POKEMON SHUFFLE COMMUNITIY.

"how to do you make the inkling naked"

...10 year old perv.






GO AWAY FNAF FANFICTION
And in case you don't know, the blood on the Charizard is drawn on.






Eyyy guess what? NO ONE CARES!






...Really.






LUCINU x SHLUR 10/10 BEST SHIP






Ness isn't THAT hard to remember...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh god these are making me crack up so hard.... :')


----------



## mintellect (Aug 31, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Oh god these are making me crack up so hard.... :')




I'm glad you enjoy losing brain cells!


https://miiverse.nintendo.net/titles/14866558073037299863/14866558073691939240

This whole page.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There was actually like four or so yeah worthy posts though.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm glad you enjoy losing brain cells!
> 
> 
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/titles/14866558073037299863/14866558073691939240
> ...





LOL, there was one post that said "Sonic is fat" and had a disproportionate picture of a stick-figure sonic with a tiny head and a fat belly, XD....


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2015)

WHY DID WE LET THIS DIE
THE BRAIN CELLS ARE TAKING OVER
WE MUST KILL THEM OFF
WITH


----------



## Cress (Sep 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> WHY DID WE LET THIS DIE
> THE BRAIN CELLS ARE TAKING OVER
> WE MUST KILL THEM OFF
> WITH



I think I've played with that person before... O_O


----------



## mintellect (Sep 27, 2015)

VOTE FOR DONALD TRUMP

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't post the photo but I found a post that said:

"(wolf whistle) Man, the Wii Fit Trainer is still really amazing and still very hot and beautiful too as she always motivates me in working out and all. Even though she's only a fictional character herself, I still have feelings though for her since she’s just so hot. I never grow tired of working out with her.”

We do have some WFT lovers on this site, but this takes it a little _too_ far.


----------



## Cress (Sep 27, 2015)

The Wii Fit Trainer boards on Smashboards talk about weirder things, I know there was a talk about male WFT wearing drag.
So that seems pretty normal.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 27, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The Wii Fit Trainer boards on Smashboards talk about weirder things, I know there was a talk about male WFT wearing drag.
> So that seems pretty normal.



...oh.

Anyway, I saw a Splatoon post that said 'I cancelled a date with a real life girl to play this.'
True dedication right here.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Words












...Okay...






...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> VOTE FOR DONALD TRUMP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Wow.... that just doesn't sound right.... lol


----------



## Nebuladark (Oct 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrWondYa3yw

Someone dedicated his channel to bad miiverse posts XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Nebuladark said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrWondYa3yw
> 
> Someone dedicated his channel to bad miiverse posts XD




LOL that's hilarious.... just goes to show how many of them there are....


----------



## N e s s (Oct 5, 2015)

Ay, checking in after my long absence, love this thread.


----------



## Cress (Dec 11, 2015)

*WHAT. WHO EVEN GOT THIS IDEA AND HOW????*
Probably from all of those pot deals made that are never moderated


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 11, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> What is the point of this post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the moment i lost it.


----------



## Shinylatias (Dec 12, 2015)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAEVHhnmgm7Mg


This. (Kirbeh is me MV friend tho)


----------



## mintellect (Dec 12, 2015)

I found a few gems on the YTC community yesterday.
Speaking of, there's a guy named "YTC Quotes" (NNID CheeseNips) and his account is filled with hilarious things.

Anyway...

CONVERSATION 1
Person 1:"hi does anyone like butts"
Person 2:"Dude Get Of Miiverse! Right Now!!!!"
1:"why but im really feeling it"
2:"[deleted]"
1"your mean im banning you"
Person 3:"[Deleted]"
2:"I'm Not Mean, I'm Telling You That You Shouldn't Say Nasty Words Like That"
1:"[Person 3] mean private part i ban you too"
2:"Ok I'm Going Somewhere Else"
3:"Then don't snitch"
1:"plez dont i hev crush on u"
2:"Ok, I'm Outta Here"
3:"the admin is satin of miivers"
1:"sorry my friend was using my miiverse account while i was in the bathroom"
3:"all hail the helx fossil"

CONVERSATION 2
Person 1:I am a single guy looking for a guy male boy I'm 15 btw hi
Person 2:In Youtube Community (this one) you can find easily a person like the kind of person than you want, in Yt. community, people is more good and kind than in N.S.Luigi U community
Person 3:im 17
1:I'm a guy but if your ok with that then hey bby
3:hey bby
1:are you bi or g''ay
3:yes
1:Ok lets talk relationship lol jk but lets talk then maybe

(I'm not trying to offend gays or anything, being gay is fine, it's just the fact that this guy is trying to find a relationship on Miiverse I thought was funny. Also, male boy?)

Some other trash:

"Did u know that u can watch katey parry on youtube she has lodes of songs"

"what are those?!?!?!?!" "Why don't you try and find out?"

"da dolphin vs hit the quan u choose"

"i hate god he made more dum people"

"Africa roleplay"

"do u like selena gomez??? im sad 4 her"

"does anyone here like water"

"no i dont twerk i do homeworkk"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> ~snip~


Remember kids!
Miiverse is way dangerous that 4chan/Deep web Never enter there!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

Did you really have to quote the whole post? lmao

S'pose anyone that posts about wanting romance over Miiverse is the most cringe worthy thing over there.


----------

